# Build Me A Routine



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

So, I've been searching far and wide for something to help with Royces shedding. Last night I broke down in tears because i literally couldn't sit down anywhere without gobs of hair sticking, floating and rolling around. I am not being over dramatic, the hair really is that bad, my sheets, pillow cases they are just one solid sheet of hair, my daughter can't play in the floor because she gets hair in her eyes and mouth and it makes her eyes and nose itchy and runny. I just can't take it anymore, I have never had an Aussie shed like this before. 

So I need a routine, maybe Im brushing wrong, maybe its not enough...I don't know. 
Im going to make an appointment when he is off his antibiotics to go to the groomer for a bath and blow out and clean up. 

Im going to vacuum everyday? Should this be done twice maybe? Once when my hunny gets home and again hour before bedtime? 

New rule is being in place, Royce is no longer allowed on the bed or couch, this one will be hard but until I can get the hair under control this will just have to happen. 

Grooming Part: I have a slicker, 2 sizes, just a pin like paddle brush, comb, and a rake? I also heard someone else call this a pin brush? So, do I need any other kind of brushes and how should I use them, in order? 

Also, I was thinking 10 minutes a day, and then a longer one at the beginning or middle of the week? So like Sunday brush him for 30 minutes or whatever, and then Monday-Saturday 10 minute sessions? Will this be enough? Or should they be 15 minute sessions? 

Any routines you follow, suggestions, equipment needed is very very welcome!! 
I need help!!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

I don't have long haired dogs but regardless mine are not allowed on any type of furniture. That's why I spend hundreds of dollars on dog beds and crates. I can't even begin to imagine dog hair in our bed. It won't ever happen. 

Just a suggestion for your daughter, is there any room to block off a section as a play area for her? If not maybe you would consider investing in a blanket (that Royce isn't allowed on) to lay down on the floor that for her after you freshly vacuum the area for her to play on, and pick it up right after? Throw it in the wash as needed. 

I try to vacuum and sweep every day and we don't have that type of a shedding issue. With an Aussie that sheds as bad as Royce, vacuuming twice if you can manage it doesn't seem like a bad idea. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Ya I tried the restriction for my daughter, I try to not allow Royce in her bedroom so that she can play freely, safely, and hair free, but she doesn't want to play in there, she wants to play in the living room...lol.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

With my boy here is what we do:

I vacuum at least once a day. If I am off work I will vacuum in the morning and in the evening before bed. Make sure your vacuum is actually picking up the hair. I had to invest in a new vacuum because mine was not doing as good a job as I would have liked. As for brushing I brush Jasper everyday. I take anywhere from 15-30 mins. Sometimes I do two 15 minute sessions spaced out. Once a week he gets almost an hour worth of brushing. He also gets a bath every 2 weeks. I take him to the local pet store that has a do it yourself bathing system. Its $10 and worth every penny. If you call around you might be able to find one near you. 

Once I get there I will brush him out really well. They provide brushes, shampoos, etc. I usually just bring my own however. Once he is brushed out I will toss him in the tub. I love the high powered "pressure washer". lol I will shampoo him up and then rinse that out REALLY well. Then I will use a nice conditioner on him and let that sit for 5-10 minutes. Then I rinse that out. I with towel dry him a bit and then its over to the high powered force air dryers. I love that part. You can see all that undercoat just flying out. 

Once he is completely dry its back to the grooming tables to be brushed out again. I start with a double row undercoat Rake and get out any left over undercoat that I can. I also have a single row rake that I use. Then I use a slicker brush over his entire body. Then I follow up with a pin brush. I also trim his nails, butt fur, and the fur from the pads of his feet at this time.

This tends to keep my boys shedding down big time.  

Also feeding a good balanced food will help with the coat. I also add in fish oil or olive oil to my dogs food. If you add in salmon oil I also recommend adding in vitamin E. Also you know how exercise is good for our body and that helps our hair look good? Same thing with dogs. 

Good luck!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Well I can't find one of those self bathing places anywhere that would be amazing. My moms friend used to be a groomer though, maybe I can go over and use some of her equipment... 
Love the tips...


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

sclevenger said:


> Well I can't find one of those self bathing places anywhere that would be amazing. My moms friend used to be a groomer though, maybe I can go over and use some of her equipment...
> Love the tips...


To bad you can't find one. You can always buy a dryer and a handheld showerhead for your house to make it easier and cheaper in the long run. The handheld shower heads work great for bathing dogs and are usually pretty cheap. Like this one. The dryers cost but I feel they really help. Plus you don't have a wet dog rolling on your furniture and carpet.  Here is one I am thinking about buying.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Damon'sMom said:


> To bad you can't find one. You can always buy a dryer and a handheld showerhead for your house to make it easier and cheaper in the long run. The handheld shower heads work great for bathing dogs and are usually pretty cheap. Like this one. The dryers cost but I feel they really help. Plus you don't have a wet dog rolling on your furniture and carpet.  Here is one I am thinking about buying.


We have a handheld shower head, still a pain though, we have a tub with the sliding doors, its a old veterans house, so no slip bars and everything...its so hard to bath him....so....as creepy as this may sound, every two weeks he gets in the tub with me,...he comes in willingly, he will push the door open and hop in on his own, so whatever I took advantage of it lol. 

Thats not a horrible price for that dryer....that would be awesome...


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Check car washes. I have seen self dog washing spots attached to a car wash. It was a little building and you paid like you do when you wash your car. It had a blower and everything. I had never notice it and one day I stopped to wash the car and notice the building. Just a thought


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

We have a self-wash at the Doggy Daycare and it is only about $12.00. I take Susie, my Bernese cross there as she sheds a lot. They have a ramp up into the bath tub which is raised up to a comfortable height and they have a high velocity dryer. It really blows the hair out and the nice thing is that they clean up after you so you don't even have to clean the hair up that has flown everywhere. The funny thing was that when I bathed her a couple of weeks ago, she did not shed any hair at all. The woman who runs the place came in, looked around and said "where's all the hair". Susie has spent most of the summer outside so now that she is sleeping inside at night the shedding will probably start! The only place I have carpet is in the living room and I bought a special vacuum just for her hair on it.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

OMG!!! I found one. My vet has two locations, one near my house and one about 10 minutes away, we always go to the far one, its opened the longest and where the vet I like is at most of the time, just found a flyer that told me the location closest to my house as one that is open 24 hours, just opened 2 months ago!! WHOO HOO!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

sclevenger said:


> OMG!!! I found one. My vet has two locations, one near my house and one about 10 minutes away, we always go to the far one, its opened the longest and where the vet I like is at most of the time, just found a flyer that told me the location closest to my house as one that is open 24 hours, just opened 2 months ago!! WHOO HOO!!!


Thats great!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I would get a shedding rake. You said you have a rake, but then you said it might be a pin brush, so I would make sure to get one specific used for deshedding.

I would also get a coarse stripping knife. They're awesome for getting out undercoat and don't cut coat like the furminator if you do it right. You can look up videos for "carding" on YouTube, especially for springers or goldens. It's really not tricky. I use a fine toothed one on the rabbits and it's the best shedding tool hands down. I don't know if they're commonly used on Aussies, but they're cheap so I think it would be worth a shot.

The forced air dryers are also really great. Use a brush to separate his coat out while you dry him so that it's getting all the way down to his skin and blowing undercoat out.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I am so excited. We are going to the self serve place tomorrow to check it out!! I feel as if I may get my hair free life back....well never hair free, but at least close lol. 

Elrowen this is what I have http://www.chewy.com/dog/jw-pet-gri..._content=pla&gclid=CICrgvrtlLoCFctAMgod_TgAOA, if that even works lol. It works really well, but I will lookin int othe the strippinig knife, maybe I can figure it out. .


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

sclevenger said:


> I am so excited. We are going to the self serve place tomorrow to check it out!! I feel as if I may get my hair free life back....well never hair free, but at least close lol.
> 
> Elrowen this is what I have http://www.chewy.com/dog/jw-pet-gri..._content=pla&gclid=CICrgvrtlLoCFctAMgod_TgAOA, if that even works lol. It works really well, but I will lookin int othe the strippinig knife, maybe I can figure it out. .


I have that double rowed rake as well. Works very well.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The length of time you brush is meaningless. You have to use a slicker (the pin brush is worthless on this breed for shedding) and then a rake or comb. Brushing isnt done until you can get the rake or comb thru every square inch of the dog. Belly, pants, neck ruff, all over, everywhere, with barely any hair left coming out in the comb. It may take half and hour, maybe 3, depends on how full of coat he is. The high velocity dryer will get alot of that coat out, making the combout less time consuming.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

In addition to what everyone said, I suggest that you do one good wash, and good brush out as suggested, to give you a clean base to start with. Then, you get a furminator or other rake, comb, brush; then take him for two walks everyday, and brush him all over for about 10 min. I think that type of routine will help you stay on top of things.

If he sheds or blows his coat once or twice a year (huskies aren't the only breed to do this), then make note so that you can make a special effort for those times.


----------

